# Revell AG 1/72 F-14A - Um, what?



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm working on a Revell AG F-14A Tomcat, and it's coming together pretty well. However, I've come across a detail in the instructions that is just bizzare. It's the installation of parts 28 and 29 in Step 13:










I'm not exactly new to construction (airbrushing is another matter), but I can't quite understand why they're having me do this. The two parts don't stay in at all, they interfere with my dry fit of Step 15, and I'm having trouble finding them on the actual F-14.

Suggestions?


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

Aren't those parts suppose to assist in moving back and forth the wings. If you notice there are not to be glued to the fuselage. 

Mike


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought of that, but they don't have anything to do with the wings.

As far as I can tell, they're not supposed to move in or out, which makes it odd that they wouldn't be glued down.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those are retractable stabilizing fins on the actual airplane. They're meant to extend when the wings are swept back to aid in stability.

IIRC, the Navy found them to be unnecessary, and diabled them a few years after the plane went into service.

If you can find some articles on the development of the F-14, you'll probably see some photos of them deployed.


----------



## BrotherFlounder (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah, that makes sense. So it wouldn't be inaccurate to simply cement them down on an F-14A?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

They look something like this in flight...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

THERE ya go!

Yes, if you cement them closed it'll be perfectly accurate. I honestly think they were disabled and locked closed eventually.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

And deleted on following versions. Nice find on the in-flight photo!


----------

